# What's in your user name.



## IceCanAm (Dec 18, 2012)

I have seen this on other forums and some of the responses can be interesting.

I'll start.

I bought an ATV back in 2008 and i have not been able to stop riding around my land and taking some pictures from places i could not have seen otherwise 
So yes i am from Iceland and i love my Can-Am.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 18, 2012)

my name... with a #1. It was an old user account ID at one of my first IT jobs way back when... so I have continued using it throughout the years.


----------



## Dave Devoid (Dec 18, 2012)

Mine is from my Dj and Dance music production days.....


----------



## snowbear (Dec 18, 2012)

When I was a kid, we would go to the National Zoo frequently.  The best times of the year were autumn and winter, when the tourists and crowds were gone.  When it got cold outside, the animals went into their little hide-aways EXCEPT the polar bears; they continued to play and swim, so they sort of became my favorite animal.  I collect polar bear items: figurines, plates, calendars, etc.

My avatar is from a rubber stamp I made, and the Inuit characters for "Nanuq" (polar bear.)


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 18, 2012)

My name. I was boring on this forum.


----------



## JackandSally (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm a huge Tim Burton fan. The Nightmare Before Christmas being on of my top favorites.


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 18, 2012)

Nothing Special. Name and birth year.


----------



## runnah (Dec 18, 2012)

I will never say, and no it has nothing to do with my running ability.


----------



## panblue (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Derrel (Dec 18, 2012)

A long time ago, in a galaxy not very far away...a baby was born...they named him....

                                                       #


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 18, 2012)

I guess because I am old. have been and will be a hippy


----------



## sm4him (Dec 18, 2012)

I dunno--one of my cats sat on the keyboard while I was trying to type and voila! My username was created...it could have been much worse! :lmao:

Just kidding. I am SM (initials) and I am For Him. I can't tell you who Him is though, since religion and politics are FROWNED UPON in this Establishment (said in my best E-trade baby imitation).


----------



## HughGuessWho (Dec 18, 2012)

<--- Because I didn't want to provide my Real Name!? "You Guess Who" I am


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 18, 2012)

runnah said:


> I will never say, and no it has nothing to do with my running ability.



yea, im not revealing the secret of MY name either


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 18, 2012)

sm4him said:


> I dunno--one of my cats sat on the keyboard while I was trying to type and voila! My username was created...it could have been much worse! :lmao:
> 
> Just kidding. I am SM (initials) and I am For Him. I can't tell you who Him is though, since religion and politics are FROWNED UPON in this Establishment (said in my best E-trade baby imitation).



its me isn't it?


----------



## Tuffythepug (Dec 18, 2012)

My name is a tribute to my best 4-legged friend Tuffy the Pug who died after 14 years of loyal friendship


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a creative mind and can come up with original names that have not been taken by anyone else without resorting to adding numbers to the name.  I was tripstone in 1996 or 1997 but because of forgetting my password after having not logged into the account for awhile, I had to change it to tripstone1.  Come 2001, I was sick of the number and decided to just change the whole name.  I came up with AgentDrex as drex is not a word in any language as far as I can tell and agent just seemed to sandwich together with it pretty tastily.


----------



## MK3Brent (Dec 18, 2012)

Cipher to my Cap'n Crunch treasure decoder book.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 18, 2012)

Tuffythepug said:


> My name is a tribute to my best 4-legged friend Tuffy the Pug who died after 14 years of loyal friendship



should have told him to quit smoking...those things are bad for you


----------



## Tuffythepug (Dec 18, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> Tuffythepug said:
> 
> 
> > My name is a tribute to my best 4-legged friend Tuffy the Pug who died after 14 years of loyal friendship
> ...




I find this to be insensitive.    Have you ever lost a beloved pet ?


----------



## ceejtank (Dec 18, 2012)

My names CJ.. and I'm built like a tank.. so my friends call me ceejtank (siege tank).


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 18, 2012)

Tuffythepug said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Tuffythepug said:
> ...



i am only going to  hope that is sarcasm. we have rescued half a dozen  dogs over the years, and seen them die from natural causes, accidents,  and liver failure/sepsis. all were beloved. I have also buried two brothers,  two sisters, my mother, my father, my uncle, and now my father in law. But i don't cry anytime someone makes a "yo mamma" joke. 

i am sure that it is no less insensitive than a good part of C&C given here to poor newbie photographers, and they are told to toughen up. I would never say that of course, that's just what I have heard. genuinely sorry for the loss of your dog though. my intention was humorous.


----------



## mishele (Dec 18, 2012)

It's one of the many forms of Michele I use.


----------



## runnah (Dec 18, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I will never say, and no it has nothing to do with my running ability.
> ...



I think you should change it to "The Mustachioed Medic"


----------



## runnah (Dec 18, 2012)

mishele said:


> It's one of the many forms of Michele I use.



I approve of the new avatar. I also assume you are a member of a different forum that shall go unnamed.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 18, 2012)

runnah said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



my ex partner (before i switched stations) used to call me "mustachio"


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 18, 2012)

mishele said:


> It's one of the many forms of Michele I use.



Lovin that new Avatar!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 18, 2012)

Read it backwards


----------



## mishele (Dec 18, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > It's one of the many forms of Michele I use.
> ...


I thought you would.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 18, 2012)

mishele said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



Hahaha....


----------



## skieur (Dec 18, 2012)

I learned to ski about the same time as I learned to walk and combined that with my Canadian French background to create a French username/


----------



## Mr_Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Another unimaginative person...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 18, 2012)

.
<------Self Explanatroy.


----------



## JAC526 (Dec 18, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



Wait a minute....that thing is real?


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 18, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



my mustache? absolutely 100% real. (its a work in progress)
you should see a pic of me with the beard


----------



## unpopular (Dec 18, 2012)

Brix called me an ass.

I replied, "perhaps, but I am a technically accurate ass".

Later someone accused me of being a troll, and suggested I put troll hair on my avatar. So I did.


----------



## JAC526 (Dec 18, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> JAC526 said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



That thing is majestic.  Well done sir.


----------



## skieur (Dec 18, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Brix called me an ass.
> 
> I replied, "perhaps, but I am a technically accurate ass"..



I would question the "technically accurate" part.:lmao:


skieur


----------



## shents (Dec 18, 2012)

Mine is my nickname from school most people I know still call me shents ... (shenton)


----------



## squirrels (Dec 18, 2012)

power animal.


----------



## Mully (Dec 18, 2012)

My nickname since I was a kid.


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 18, 2012)

oldhippy said:


> I guess because I am old. have been and will be a hippy



Far out man. Whatcha smokin?


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 18, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Read it backwards



So your the Dom or Sub? LOL!


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 18, 2012)

Descibes the status of my golf game.


----------



## shents (Dec 18, 2012)

bogeyguy said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> > I guess because I am old. have been and will be a hippy
> ...




He is smoken the errrb


----------



## unpopular (Dec 18, 2012)

skieur said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > Brix called me an ass.
> ...



I' glad to see you entertain yourself so well in that fantasy world of yours.


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 18, 2012)

I've had the good pleasure in this life, to try if not all, most.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 18, 2012)

emily.rose


----------



## IByte (Dec 18, 2012)

Because most of my day is spent in the virtual world.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 18, 2012)

Mine is rather unoriginal. Has to do with my last name, and date of birth..


----------



## usayit (Dec 18, 2012)

schizoid with a mirror....


----------



## Pallycow (Dec 18, 2012)

wow toon.  

Tauren Paladin  

Taurens are cow toons, pally short for paladin

cowpally sounded dumb

pallycow sounded less dumb.

win


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 18, 2012)

I like that a lot pallycow...good choice


----------



## shefjr (Jan 5, 2013)

Shef is part of my last name pronounced chef. This has been my nick name for about 20 years. 
And Jr is because I'm a junior. I added the jr way back when I first used aol instant messenger and that's because Shef wasn't available. 
You search for Shefjr you'll find it is me with almost everything but twitter and that's because I choose to use my real name on twitter.


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 5, 2013)

My user name is easy -- just Google it. My avatar is pretty famous but a lot harder to Google.

Joe


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 5, 2013)

Has to do with a family inside joke from my birth.


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 5, 2013)

Back at the dawn of time, when Yahoo was new, and I was registering for my first online email account, I needed a unique username. Took my initials and the name of my motorcycle and put them together. Been my username in most places ever since.


----------



## CA_ (Jan 5, 2013)

My initials for my name, Chris Arter. It's also my logo


----------



## SeeingEyeHuman (Jan 7, 2013)

i have a 12 year old chocolate labrador wh is blind from cataracts... so instead of a seeing eye dog im a seeing eye human


----------



## flashbax (Jan 7, 2013)

Mines an Old 90s Oasis B-side. Best tune they did.


----------



## joylyn (Jan 7, 2013)

Nothing fancy just my 1st and middle name .


----------



## thetrue (Jan 7, 2013)

Just 'cause...that's why!


----------



## Buckster (Jan 7, 2013)

My name is Buck.

One of my cousins was one of those annoying little jerks when he was taking his first steps into puberty, and thought calling me "Buckminster" would annoy me, especially if he did it constantly.  It didn't, and I actually liked it because it reminded me of Buckminster Fuller, whom I greatly admired.  Through constant use, it kind of stuck and other people started using it affectionately toward me, mostly replacing my old nickname, "Bucky" (which I also didn't mind, and still don't).

When I went online, I just shortened it a little to "Buckster", and have used it in most places online ever since, unless it's already taken.

I've been using it for so long now that a lot of people IRL now call me Buckster.


----------



## Forkie (Jan 7, 2013)

Mine is actually my nickname.  I got it when I started secondary school at 12 years old and it stuck ever since.


----------



## MiFleur (Jan 7, 2013)

*MiFleur* because
My first name is Micheline
My last name start by F (not what you may think)
Fleur is flower in french, and I started photography to capture the flowers I am growing. Since then, I love photography even more.
I was born French Canadian!  (now if I make mistakes writing in english, you will excuse me more easily may be  )
Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 7, 2013)

GS as in BMW GS one of my motorbikes


----------



## Compaq (Jan 7, 2013)

gsgary said:
			
		

> GS as in BMW GS one of my motorbikes



One of..??


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 7, 2013)

gsgary said:


> GS as in BMW GS one of my motorbikes



Hey Gary, I used to have an RT100. Nice bikes!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 12, 2013)

Compaq said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All taken in Norway
Snow road






Longest tunnel





Arctic Circle





Other bike Yamamha FZS1000


----------



## Raiyan (Jan 13, 2013)

Nothing special, just my friends call me "Rai" for short, my real full name is Ryan.


----------



## Sarmad (Jan 20, 2013)

My first name.


----------



## runnah (Jan 21, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Nice bike. I plan on getting one once the kid is out of the house and just travel across the US.


----------



## photogirl33 (Feb 1, 2013)

JackandSally said:
			
		

> I'm a huge Tim Burton fan. The Nightmare Before Christmas being on of my top favorites.



Huge Tim burton fan as well!


----------



## Onerider (Feb 1, 2013)

Because I ride a Honda Goldwing. Since my wife passed away I'm just Onerider.


----------



## KrisztinaK (Feb 1, 2013)

I am really enjoying reading about the stories behind everyone's name.  Keep 'em coming.  

Mine is just my name.  Krisztina
And my last initial.  

It is pretty much my username everywhere, except when it is not available.  Which is pretty much never.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 1, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...




I also like it, but man, that shot of the handcuffs in the woman's mouth was _*HOT*_!!


----------



## HiddenPearl (Feb 1, 2013)

My wife's older sister committed suicide at sea when my wife was 18, so in her memory she got a tattoo on her foot of a pearl inside an oyster. When I decided to propose to her, I hid the ring with a cultivated pearl in an oyster and sent her on a scavenger hunt. When she found it, it was meaningful in more ways than one. She then chose this name for our photography venture.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> .
> <------Self Explanatroy.



Why so bitter, uh...Bitter?


----------



## runnah (Feb 1, 2013)

runnah is an old Slavic word meaning "well endowed".


----------



## mishele (Feb 1, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...


lol I didn't realize that one was a big deal.


----------



## SBC240Z (Feb 1, 2013)

SBC240Z= Small Block Chevy '72 Datsun 240Z


----------



## Benco (Feb 1, 2013)

It's about half of my real name.

...and some sort of chocolate beverage.


----------



## Michael79 (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine isn't that creative, Michaels the name, and I was born in 79


----------



## laynea24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Laynea is my first name and 2/4 is my son's birthday.


----------



## SoLucky (Feb 1, 2013)

I am Irish. I married a lovely Ukrainian lad and took his last name. It sounds A LOT like "So Lucky" so I ran with it. It eventually became the name of my photography studio.


----------



## mishele (Feb 1, 2013)

runnah said:


> runnah is an old Slavic word meaning "well endowed".


I've heard that one before...just sayin


----------



## ZimPhoto (Feb 1, 2013)

Zim, part of my last name and nickname when younger+Photo, my hobby...and in my head in sounded ok.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Feb 1, 2013)

Area code for pittsburgh. and the city pittsburgh shortened to burgh.


----------

